# RV Show



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone going to the RV Show at the South Towne Center starting Thursday through Sunday ?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah..we'll head over.

I have a Jayco 19H 2006 in mint condition if anyone is looking. I want to sell it and get a small toy hauler.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

we will be going most likey to dream.


----------

